
Don’t Hand Our TVs Over to Google - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/30/opinion/dont-hand-our-tvs-over-to-google.html
======
dsr_
A key sentence in this article is false.

"It lacks access to providers’ proprietary programming information — what
shows are available when."

Two weeks forward information is available commercially via Tribune Media
Services and probably a competitor or two. It's available for free for a
shorter time period via each channel's data service.

Outside the US, there are a variety of methods, many of which can be seen
here: [https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XMLTV](https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XMLTV)

~~~
wmf
But what are the license terms for that data? Perhaps a statutory license from
the FCC would give Google more freedom to repurpose guide data (or not).

